# [SOLVED] dead audio on ac-97 p4p800-vm asus on-board soud card..



## sksundaram (May 28, 2005)

help. my on-board audio on ac-97 p4p800-vm asus soud card is not responding.. went through all the troubleshooting processes... everything seems to be ok. the controls are enabled, drivers are showing ok, and device manager has the right drivers and listings... what's the problem? how do i test the response on the p4p800-vm asus mobo? os is win xp/2003. both os not responding..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check it is not muted


----------



## sksundaram (May 28, 2005)

dai said:


> check it is not muted


 no, it is not muted. i have already gone through all the troubleshooting checks including reloading of drivers...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

was it working before,in the device manager click on the view tab and show hidden devices and see if any yellow shows up alongside of anything


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

is this a new installation, was it working ok before ?
have you try'd using some headphones to see if you can get some sound through them ?
Make sure that the onboard sound is enabled in the bios


----------



## rePete (Mar 29, 2005)

*Does this mobo have smartjack technology?*

If this motherboard has smartjack, try unplugging and replugging one of the speaker lines. This should invoke the smartjack gui and you can set the proper parameters there. It's possible they are set to 'nothing' there and you will have no sound but everything else will be right.

Hope that helps,
rePete


----------



## Merc14 (Jun 4, 2005)

This may sound stupid and make no sense but make sure that the front panel speaker jacks are connected properly. On my A8N SLI Del. I didn't connect the front panel case jacks, after moving to a new case, because the cable was short and I never use the jacks anyways (have enough cable clutter in my case). Booted up and there was no sound, period, from the same onboard setup. All indications were good, just no sound. Someone suggested I connect the front panel jacks, I did so and everything was fine. Full sound and no problems. Don't know why this is so but check that connection


----------



## Allen73 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: dead audio on ac-97 p4p800-vm asus on-board soud card..*



Merc14 said:


> This may sound stupid and make no sense but make sure that the front panel speaker jacks are connected properly. On my A8N SLI Del. I didn't connect the front panel case jacks, after moving to a new case, because the cable was short and I never use the jacks anyways (have enough cable clutter in my case). Booted up and there was no sound, period, from the same onboard setup. All indications were good, just no sound. Someone suggested I connect the front panel jacks, I did so and everything was fine. Full sound and no problems. Don't know why this is so but check that connection


Oh Man - thank you for this gold tip! Also changed my Mainboard into a new case last weekend and didn't use sound until today. Totally forgot that I disconnected the front panel speaker jacks (because the new case doesn't have it) and today wondered where the sound has gone (everything seems fine - just no sound at all). I looked in the Manual of my P4P800-VM on page 1-25, Point 8: Front panel audio connector (10-1 pin FP_AUDIO1).

By default the Pins LINE OUT_R / BLINE_OUT_R and LINE OUT_L / BLINE_OUT_L are shorted with jumpers. They are only removed when you connect the front panel audio cable... So if you disconnect the front panel audio cable, you have to shorten the pins again...

Here's what the manual says (about the Connector "FP_AUDIO1"):
"This is an interface for the Intel front panel audio cable that allow convenient connection and control of audio devices. By default, the pins labeled LINE OUT_R/BLINE_OUT_R and the pins LINE_OUT_L/BLINE_OUT_L are shorted with jumper caps. Remove the caps only when you are connecting the front panel audio cable." ray:


----------

